# Sam Rayburn Fishing



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Going to the lake for our vacation this Friday with the boat. What's hot and what's not. Going to run jugs for catfish with the kids and search for other fish white bass etc... Never been before. Will be around 1007 and 255 area. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## JSalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Black bass good on top water early and late. Wacky worms watermelon red caught all my fish after top water shut down. Also flipping the grass watermelon red 7 inch brush hogs.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Early morning top water. Plastic worms rigged Carolina or Texas around creeks and drop offs. Bass Assasins around the weed beds.I personally only fish big baits but all sizes work well. Good luck and tight linesðŸº


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sounds like a big bass fishing lake. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone catfish on Rayburn? Is it any good?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Not much on here. 2 replies. Top secret lake....... gonna give it hell.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Crappie fishing brush piles, we caught our limits using minnows!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

tdgal said:


> Crappie fishing brush piles, we caught our limits using minnows!!


Sounds fun. I hope they are visible. I have no idea where to go. I'm winging it.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If you have down or side imaging you will find some Crappie brush piles Im sure. Drop some minnows down with a BB weight free lined. Don't fish there or I would drop some locations on ya. Good luck


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishinganimal said:


> If you have down or side imaging you will find some Crappie brush piles Im sure. Drop some minnows down with a BB weight free lined. Don't fish there or I would drop some locations on ya. Good luck


Got a garmin. Nothing fancy. I'll look around when I get there and see what I can find.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Got a garmin. Nothing fancy. I'll look around when I get there and see what I can find.


Look for boats


----------



## KWAKZ (Dec 2, 2014)

all of the above info is good. cant help much on catfish except a lot of ppl run jugs in the big & little caney areas. if youve got kiddos grab some minnows, run up to 147 and fish the bridge pilings for crappie. easy bet youll catch something doing that, plus its almost 2 solid miles of pilings to fish that will be in the shade out of the heat. ill be up there all weekend, if you see a blue and bone xtreme come say hey.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

KWAKZ said:


> all of the above info is good. cant help much on catfish except a lot of ppl run jugs in the big & little caney areas. if youve got kiddos grab some minnows, run up to 147 and fish the bridge pilings for crappie. easy bet youll catch something doing that, plus its almost 2 solid miles of pilings to fish that will be in the shade out of the heat. ill be up there all weekend, if you see a blue and bone xtreme come say hey.


10-4 Ill be in the boat in my profile pic. 24 Kenner


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

X2 on the 147 bridge. I love trolling there when the wind allows.


----------



## KWAKZ (Dec 2, 2014)

saltwatersensations said:


> 10-4 Ill be in the boat in my profile pic. 24 Kenner


how did you end up doing?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Got a garmin. Nothing fancy. I'll look around when I get there and see what I can find.


get your wife some goggles and have her dive down to find the brush piles


----------

